# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá: Sensor Probe so dao.

## GORLAK

Đang hẻo nên mở topic đấu giá này, con sensor dùng set dao cho máy cnc, độ chính xác 0.002, nhỏ gọn cực dễ xài, sp như hình.

Giá khởi điểm: 0đ
Bước giá: 10k
Thời điểm kết thúc: 22g ngày 23-9-2018.

----------


## QuyND

Cho em xin phép mở bát trước ạ. Em xin bid 20k.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em theo 30k.................

----------

GORLAK

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em theo 100k cho vui.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## puskinu

Bước giá 10k thôi mà bác. E theo 40k.  Ahihi

----------

GORLAK

----------


## trungga

E theo 50k.( Bác khanh vui quá)

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Nam CNC

60K  lên nóc nhà mình bắt con gà

----------

GORLAK

----------


## huyquynhbk

70k xuống nóc nhà thịt con gà. :v ;v

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Bongmayquathem

80k lên nóc nhà xơi con gà.....

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Fusionvie

em thả 90K  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoangson

Em bắt 100k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoangmanh

Em theo 110k nhe!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Em theo 110k nhe!


Trùm cuối.
Có ai muốn giành làm trùm ko, ekeke

----------


## Nam CNC

ngày 23 lận gì mà nôn dữ vậy cha , món này tui không thiếu , nhưng có thêm cũng vui (có chứ chưa bao giờ xài ).


Lên 120K

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Xài đi a Nam, rồi a sẽ thấy nó lợi hại như thế nào, ku tinicat bây giờ năn nỉ kêu nó tháo ra ko xài nó tự sát cho a coi  :Wink:

----------


## haipn44

Cho e lên ké với
150k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> ngày 23 lận gì mà nôn dữ vậy cha , món này tui không thiếu , nhưng có thêm cũng vui (có chứ chưa bao giờ xài ).
> 
> 
> Lên 120K


vậy a dăng lên cho a e nào cần di a nam
theo ae lun 160k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## huyquynhbk

lên tiếp nào. 130k.hehe món này e chưa dùng bjo nên rất tò mò.hehe

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoangson

Em thổi giá lên 140k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## mactech

Em thổi 140 xuống, 150k!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## anhcos

#18 đến #20 phạm luật r, tớ đặt tiếp theo #17 170k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Bác anhcos đang dẫn đầu =))

----------


## Fusionvie

180k lần 1

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ppgas

190k 
cài hẹn giờ, hủy nhậu, núp lùm  :Smile:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Nam CNC

200k cho nó tròn rồi ngày mai chơi tiếp.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## trungga

210k. Giá ngày mới

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ktshung

em rình đã

----------


## Nam CNC

220K...tiếp tục buổi sáng

----------

GORLAK

----------


## mactech

Thấy các bác Xì Gòn máu thế chắc quí, nên cũng máu. @230k!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 240k  :Smile:

----------


## ktshung

có lão Nam CNC đại gia là biết khó chơi rồi, rình tiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

em chưa phải đại gia nhưng cái gì nó ngon thì nó đáng giá . 250K

----------

GORLAK

----------


## QuyND

Cho em xin phép, 260k. Mà a Nam có múc được thì cũng có xài đâu.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## khoa.address

> em chưa phải đại gia nhưng cái gì nó ngon thì nó đáng giá . 250K


————-o0o———-

Nó ngon chỗ nào á anh, chỉ e với để em ... với nào.

----------


## huyquynhbk

thế thôi e lót dép chờ vậy.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

biết đâu đợt này tớ xài rồi làm sao .... 270K

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Nam đại ka đang làm trùm

----------


## hoangmanh

Em làm phát 280k ạ

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Lam Dung

Có quyền Bid liên tục không bác chủ ? Em đá phát 290k

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Lam Dung

Em lại đá phát 300k

----------


## hmvu.ks

Em tham gia phát 290 nha a

----------


## hmvu.ks

Tăng giá a 300.000

----------


## Lam Dung

Để đảm bảo vị trí top, em lại đá phát 310k

----------


## Lam Dung

Tăng top 320k nhé

----------


## ktshung

em đá phát 500k ... mai chơi tiếp. Lão đại gia Nam trả cao hơn thì em nhường đến 21:59 tối mai

----------


## tiinicat

Con này khá ngon bác ktshung, em đang xài ở nhà cho con máy H. Đồ này mấy bác xài so dao nhỏ nhỏ là hết bài tiết kiệm được mớ thời gian so dao mới, em xài thấy độ chính xác rất tốt lun đảm bảo < 0.005. Xài qua là con máy tiếp theo phải xài nó nữa, chứ ko làm thủ công ( dùng giấy, kính lúp ..._)

----------


## Lam Dung

Lên phát 330k

----------


## ktshung

> Lên phát 330k


ủa tui lên 500k rồi ông lên gì 330 nữa, bộ ko được tính hả

----------


## ktshung

> Con này khá ngon bác ktshung, em đang xài ở nhà cho con máy H. Đồ này mấy bác xài so dao nhỏ nhỏ là hết bài tiết kiệm được mớ thời gian so dao mới, em xài thấy độ chính xác rất tốt lun đảm bảo < 0.005. Xài qua là con máy tiếp theo phải xài nó nữa, chứ ko làm thủ công ( dùng giấy, kính lúp ..._)


thanks bác, nhường em nha ... hehehe

----------


## haipn44

Em làm phát cho gọn 550k

----------


## hoangmanh

em theo 340k ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Em theo 350k

----------


## Gamo

> có lão Nam CNC đại gia là biết khó chơi rồi, rình tiếp


Cái chính là hắn ko xài bác ợ, chất 1 đống trong nhà luôn. Do đó mà bác ko mua được thì cứ qua nhà hắn chôm thui

----------


## anhcos

> Con này khá ngon bác ktshung, em đang xài ở nhà cho con máy H. Đồ này mấy bác xài so dao nhỏ nhỏ là hết bài tiết kiệm được mớ thời gian so dao mới, em xài thấy độ chính xác rất tốt lun đảm bảo < 0.005. Xài qua là con máy tiếp theo phải xài nó nữa, chứ ko làm thủ công ( dùng giấy, kính lúp ..._)


Probe mà để so dao thì vẫn phí lắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

con này đâu phải probe đâu anhcos , nó chỉ là cảm biến siêu chính xác vậy thôi á , nhưng vật liệu tiếp điểm loại đặc biệt , siêu nhạy , chính xác , bề mặt set dao là carbide.

À nè các bác , từ từ thôi , chủ thớt nói bước đấu giá là 10 K , tuần tự mỗi người mới vui , chứ thích phang bao nhiêu mà phang thì ngày mai em phang giá em muốn mua , ai mua hơn thì mời , đúng 21h 50 phút , cho các bác 10 phút phang tới bến.

Chú  Gorlak vào thanh minh 1 tiếng giúp anh em quy luật đi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## trungga

Hàng ngon thêm tý 360k

----------


## anhcos

Theo tiếp #48 lên 510k theo ae.

----------


## tiinicat

> con này đâu phải probe đâu anhcos , nó chỉ là cảm biến siêu chính xác vậy thôi á , nhưng vật liệu tiếp điểm loại đặc biệt , siêu nhạy , chính xác , bề mặt set dao là carbide.
> 
> À nè các bác , từ từ thôi , chủ thớt nói bước đấu giá là 10 K , tuần tự mỗi người mới vui , chứ thích phang bao nhiêu mà phang thì ngày mai em phang giá em muốn mua , ai mua hơn thì mời , đúng 21h 50 phút , cho các bác 10 phút phang tới bến.
> 
> Chú  Gorlak vào thanh minh 1 tiếng giúp anh em quy luật đi.


Gorlak chắc cắm đầu làm đèn rồi anh, ổng đang vào mùa... 
Mà anh Nam có mấy cái set Z ở nhà ngon rồi a còn thèm con này chi anh để cho mấy bác khác xài thử . Con DDCSV gắn con này vào ngon lắm, nó có nút nhấn sẵn bấm cái set dao con đầu tiên, con cứ sau cũng bấm tương tự nó tự động so lại cao độ dao so với con trước.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Bid 1lần 10k thôi mấy bác ơi, chơi cho vui mà haneng máu quá =))

----------

QuyND

----------


## GORLAK

Bác trungga đang dẫn đầu

----------


## Ryan

So đồng hồ, làm cái 370k :Big Grin:

----------


## Lam Dung

Em lên 380k. Bác chủ đã bảo 10k 1 lần bid. Nên theo quy luật này xuyên suốt đến ngày kết thúc. Nếu cảm thấy ko an tâm có thể bid tiếp theo

----------


## ktshung

Vậy 390, vô nhà bác chủ thì theo luật bác chủ thôi

----------


## haipn44

Vậy e theo 400k... hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

410K lên thẳng đứng tới khuya luôn.

----------


## QuyND

Em cũng thèm, cho em xin phép bid 420k.

----------


## Ona

Đôn giá, 430k.

----------


## Lam Dung

Lên nóc 440

----------


## Lam Dung

Lên cho an toàn 450

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn Lam Dung , theo tuần tự , bạn trước , 1 người khác tiếp theo rồi sau đó bạn tiếp tục , có nghĩa là cách người , chứ chơi kiểu này có khác gì thích bỏ giá bao nhiêu thì tùy ???

Em lấy vị trí 450K của bác Lam Dung liên tiếp lần 2 không hợp quy định nha.


Cái trò này hấp dẫn ở 21h 59 phút.... đó , hi vọng không quá cao cho các bác nào thích canh me giờ cuối , còn em thì cứ tẹt ga , vì kiểu gì nó cũng ngon mà rẻ hehehe.

----------


## Ona

> bạn Lam Dung , theo tuần tự , bạn trước , 1 người khác tiếp theo rồi sau đó bạn tiếp tục , có nghĩa là cách người , chứ chơi kiểu này có khác gì thích bỏ giá bao nhiêu thì tùy ???
> 
> Em lấy vị trí 450K của bác Lam Dung liên tiếp lần 2 không hợp quy định nha.
> 
> 
> Cái trò này hấp dẫn ở 21h 59 phút.... đó , hi vọng không quá cao cho các bác nào thích canh me giờ cuối , còn em thì cứ tẹt ga , vì kiểu gì nó cũng ngon mà rẻ hehehe.




Bác Nam cả đống như thế này còn ham hố gì nữa.  :Smile:  
Chia lại 1 cái đi bác Nam, tui chạy qua liền

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam chia cho e con thứ 2 bên trái qua đi, hehehe

----------


## Lam Dung

Bác chủ chỉ đề cập duy nhất 1 lần bid là 10k. Khi bỏ bid cảm thấy không an toàn thì bỏ thêm giá thì phạm luật như thế nào bác Nam ? Luật ra từ đầu đó bác. 

Em theo 460, hàng này mua mới trên chục triệu, công ty em mua vật tư em biết. Nên ai thật sự cần sẽ thấy giá trị của nó. Cứ ép luật để đè giá bác chủ thì khó đủ tiền mua lồng đèn cho con ngta lắm.

----------


## Ona

> Bác Nam chia cho e con thứ 2 bên trái qua đi, hehehe


Mình cũng đang me cái đó.  :Smile:

----------


## QuyND

Ù uôi, a Nam có hàng mà giấu ghê vậy.

Cho em xin phép bid 460k.

À có mà cho em có ý kiến cái. Lúc 21h59 ai bid cuối giờ đó thì thắng thì mạng ai chậm thì có vẻ hơi thiệt vì canh không đúng giờ lắm. Nên em nghĩ, ai bid cuối thì sau 2 phút, không ai bid nữa thì mới trúng. Giống như lúc đấu giá ngoài đời người ta còn đếm: "Lần 1, lần 2, lần 3" rồi mới gõ búa bán chứ ạ.

----------


## Lam Dung

Lên 470 cho nhộn nhịp

----------


## Nam CNC

nói thiệt , nguyên cái lô trong hình bán hết rồi , anh em tia và chôm hết lô rồi, còn 1 cái cuối thì cha CBNN lại cướp luôn , giờ em găm con này về chế cái đèn cho nó để xài cho vui.....

----------


## GORLAK

Ngày nay mạng chập chờn quá, nên thể theo tình hình, 10p cuối bid thoải mái nhé các bác, lỡ mạng chập chờn còn chơi đc. Vẫn bước 10k thôi nhé, ai phạm luật ko có hàng hiếm xài đâu nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## Lam Dung

> Ngày nay mạng chập chờn quá, nên thể theo tình hình, 10p cuối bid thoải mái nhé các bác, lỡ mạng chập chờn còn chơi đc. Vẫn bước 10k thôi nhé, ai phạm luật ko có hàng hiếm xài đâu nhé )


Vậy là có thể bid nhiều lần liên tiếp miễn sao cứ tăng 1 lần bid là 10k phải không bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Ở 10p cuối cùng thôi nhé bác

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chủ nói kiểu này em buông súng, xin hứa chả bao giờ chơi đấu giá , có vẻ ai cũng thích nhiều tiền.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## tiinicat

Em gửi thêm lên cái hình cho nó sinh động... Con này là con sơ cua của em.

----------


## Lam Dung

Theo tiếp 470. Bid là để bán đc giá cho người thật sự có nhu cầu mà bác Nam. Cũng nên để cho bác chủ có ít kinh phí sưu tầm hàng độc chứ.

----------


## GORLAK

> bác chủ nói kiểu này em buông súng, xin hứa chả bao giờ chơi đấu giá , có vẻ ai cũng thích nhiều tiền.


A nói vậy e buồn quá 😞😞😞

----------


## ktshung

ông Nam bỏ cuộc rồi, mừng quá ... 480

----------


## Lam Dung

Theo 490 luôn nha

----------


## Lam Dung

Để tránh các bác núp lùm giờ cuối. Em lại kên 500

----------


## GORLAK

Max 490k bác Lamdung

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôi vẫn còn à 500k nhé

----------


## hung1706

500k bác Lâm Dung bird rồi kìa anh Thuhanoi
Theo luật đấu giá anh Gorlak đưa ra thì bird 2 lần liên tiếp hay 3 4 ...n lần liên tiếp đều không sai...có điều hơi kỳ và nếu các bác sau cũng làm vậy thì hết vui  :Big Grin: 
Cuộc chơi còn dài mờ, từ từ chơi cho có không khí Trung Thu  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Lam Dung

Ok em lên 510

----------


## GORLAK

Bid liên tục cách quảng 1 nick, ko đc liên tục. Hiện thời bác Lamdung làm trùm

----------


## terminaterx300

cuộc chiến cơ cực vl

----------


## khoa.address

Thấy giá được đẩy lên nhanh quá, nhưng cho em hỏi ngơ ngơ tí, cái đó dùng như thế nào ah, vì ko có hình ảnh chi tiết về thông số nên ko hỏi anh google được.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Thấy giá được đẩy lên nhanh quá, nhưng cho em hỏi ngơ ngơ tí, cái đó dùng như thế nào ah, vì ko có hình ảnh chi tiết về thông số nên ko hỏi anh google được.





Kiểu vậy nè cụ Khoa

----------

GORLAK, khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Có clip test hôm bữa khoe rồi mà giờ zalo nó sụm nên ko moi lại đc

----------


## khoa.address

> Kiểu vậy nè cụ Khoa


Thank bác T nhé, hehe E hỏi để lỡ đi lượn lờ mà đá trúng nó thì biết nó có giá để xách lên cân về kiếm cỏ đó mà. Thank you!

----------


## khoa.address

> 190k 
> cài hẹn giờ, hủy nhậu, núp lùm


Giờ này chắc anh Ba gác đi nhậu chưa về rồi, hehe

----------


## GORLAK

Còn 30p nữa chú Cuội hốt chị Hằng, nhanh chân nhanh chân

----------


## khoa.address

Tầm giờ này mạng bị lắc dữ lắm. Hehehe

----------


## Gamo

> Giờ này chắc anh Ba gác đi nhậu chưa về rồi, hehe


Ổng đang núp á

----------

khoa.address

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bid liên tục cách quảng 1 nick, ko đc liên tục. Hiện thời bác Lamdung làm trùm


520k cho dzui nào

----------


## Ona

530K. lên nóc

----------


## GORLAK

Ona trùm 530k

----------


## Fusionvie

Em thả phát 540k

----------


## khoa.address

10 phút cuối rồi ko thấy bác nào bắn tên lửa nhỉ???

----------


## Lam Dung

Còn 10 phút cuối. Em thả tự do theo điều kiện của bác chủ. 1.000.000 nhé

----------


## GORLAK

> Còn 10 phút cuối. Em thả tự do theo điều kiện của bác chủ. 1.000.000 nhé


Đậu phộng.. Bước 10k thôi bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Còn 10 phút cuối. Em thả tự do theo điều kiện của bác chủ. 1.000.000 nhé


Căng thế bác ??? Đang định vào mà bác làm giá thế thì mất vui

----------


## hoangson

Em lên 550k

----------


## GORLAK

Bác hoangson trùm 550k

----------


## Lam Dung

Sao bac keu 10 phut cuoi tu do. Luật của bác thiếu thống nhất quá

----------


## GORLAK

Tự do 10k thôi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác hoangson trùm 550k


560k nhé lắc

----------


## TigerHN

560k nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hoangson

Em lại lên 570k

----------


## BLCNC

580k..........

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em lại lên 570k


580k nhé lắc

----------


## TigerHN

570k nhé  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Đến giờ, nhưng hổng thèm con jày nữa.

----------


## hoangson

Lắc tiếp 590k

----------


## Mechanic

600.000 nhe moi nguoi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

620k..............................................  ......

----------


## GORLAK

Nhanh nhanh

----------


## TigerHN

600k nhé  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

610k nhé lắc

----------


## Lam Dung

640 nga ae

----------

hung1706

----------


## Mechanic

630000 chốt luôn hehe

----------


## hoangson

620 nhé bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hihi chúc mừng anh terminatorx300.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hihi chúc mừng anh terminatorx300.


ahihi :v cả 1 công nghệ để bid dc 620k đóa  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Rồi kết thúc, bác Nam mậpthắng 610k, keng keng !!!!

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Rồi kết thúc, bác Mechanic thắng 630k, keng keng !!!!


Xem lại đi anh Lợi, anh terminator thắng mới đúng chứ. a mechanic dư 20s

----------


## terminaterx300

> Rồi kết thúc, bác Mechanic thắng 630k, keng keng !!!!


thấy hơi kỳ kỳ nhé  :Confused:

----------


## GORLAK

> Xem lại đi anh Lợi, anh terminator thắng mới đúng chứ. a mechanic dư 20s


Mạng lag quá nhìn nhầm, mà có cố quăng boom cũng ko đc, quy định diễn đàn ko cho post liên tục, kakaka

----------


## TigerHN

:Smile:  chúc mừng Terminaterx300  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

10h 0phút 20 giây lấy gì mà thắng , cha mập thắng.

----------


## GORLAK

Xác nhận bác Nam mập nhe, liên hệ chuyển lúa qua hốt chị Hằng thoai.
Nhờ bác Ad close topic dùm ah  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

cám ơn anh em đã ủng hộ  :Cool:

----------


## hoangson

Đang ở giá 610k mà bác, sao 630k thắng được

----------


## khoa.address

> 640 nga ae


---------o0o---------

Thế bác LamDung lại ko "được mua" khi chốt ở thời gian chuẩn nhất ợ?

21h59p54s

----------


## GORLAK

> ---------o0o---------
> 
> Thế bác LamDung lại ko "được mua" khi chốt ở thời gian chuẩn nhất ợ?
> 
> 21h59p54s


Sai luật nhé bác, 1 bước 10k thôi, tới bác Nam mập là đúng lộ trình  :Smile: )

----------


## QuyND

> ---------o0o---------
> 
> Thế bác LamDung lại ko "được mua" khi chốt ở thời gian chuẩn nhất ợ?
> 
> 21h59p54s


Chắc tại bác ấy “nhảy cóc” ấy ạ. Từ 620k lên 640k nên bị loại. Mà bác chủ thớt đã bảo là 10p cuối nhảy tự do rồi cuối cùng lại không. Em nghĩ nếu mốt còn tổ chức cho vui nữa thì nên thống nhất luật cho dễ, không lại sợ mất lòng anh em forum lại không vui.

----------


## Lam Dung

Chúc mừng các bác. Luật của bác chủ thiếu thống nhất từ đầu đến cuối cùng. Đã cho vui thì phải công tâm, luật bác ra mà để người khác tác động rồi thay đổi tùm lum
Bac nói 10 phút cuối tự do rồi lại quay lại 10k thì tự do thế nào ?

----------


## GORLAK

Có nói tự do, nhưng vẫn theo luật bước 10k, ví dụ bác có thể post 10k, sau đó post tiếp 20k, rồi boom tiếp 30k liên tục, chứ ko nhảy phát lên nóc nhà ae ngán hết mất vui ������

Có con sau đấu lại, hy vọng ae ai cũng vui, lần đầu mở topic đấu giá ko tránh khỏi có ae ấm ức, hehehe.. Mọi người thông cảm chờ con sau nhé, còn tới 3-4 con gì lận =))

----------

ppgas, QuyND

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Không thấy kèo này.
Yêu cầu tuân thủ luật và hủy kết quả.
Ông nam mập không thắng

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Có nói tự do, nhưng vẫn theo luật bước 10k, ví dụ bác có thể post 10k, sau đó post tiếp 20k, rồi boom tiếp 30k liên tục, chứ ko nhảy phát lên nóc nhà ae ngán hết mất vui ������
> 
> Có con sau đấu lại, hy vọng ae ai cũng vui, lần đầu mở topic đấu giá ko tránh khỏi có ae ấm ức, hehehe.. Mọi người thông cảm chờ con sau nhé, còn tới 3-4 con gì lận =))


luật là bước 10k mà e thấy post #14 của bác Nam là 120k , sau đó post #16 nhảy phát lên 150k , #17 160k . nhảy cóc là sai luật chứ nhỉ?

----------


## GORLAK

> luật là bước 10k mà e thấy post #14 của bác Nam là 120k , sau đó post #16 nhảy phát lên 150k , #17 160k . nhảy cóc là sai luật chứ nhỉ?


Coi lại lúc đầu đi bác, sai luật ko đc công nhận đó. Bác Nam ròm 120 sau đó nhảy lung tung lại về quỹ đạo 130 tiếp đó ah

----------

ppgas

----------

